# [Ally][Proudmoore] Tears of Time sucht Dich!



## Yasmela (30. Oktober 2014)

Die familäre Gilde Tears of Time sucht Tatkräftige Unterstützung für den Neustrukturierung der Gilde. Bei Uns steht der Spaß im Vordergrund wollen aber trotzdem Erfolgreich Raiden mit unserer Gruppe. Wir suchen Leute die gemeinsam was erleben wollen im nächsten Content. Wichtig sind uns die gemeinsame Unternehmungen und das gemeinsame Gildenleben. Möchtest du allerdings Deine aktuelle Gilde nicht verlassen, ist das auch kein Problem, werde auf ohne Gildenwechsel ein Teil der Raidgruppe.

 

Was wir euch bieten:

- Eine erwachsene Gilden- und Raidleitung
- Eingespielte Gemeinschaft mit einem Lebensalter von 19 bis ü30 Jahre
-Hamonisches und angenehmes Gildenleben. wo jeder füreinander da ist (hilfe sollte gegenseitig sein .. nicht nur nehmen auch mal selbst was geben ... geben ist seliger als nehmen) 
- Aktivitäten außerhalb des Raids (Pve - HC-Raids vergangener Contents Erfolge auch ab und an Pvp)
-Hilfsbereitschaft bei Klassen oder ähnlichen Fragen

Raiden:

-Wir versuchen unseren Membern das erfolgreiche und Disziplinierte Raiden zu ermöglichen, ohne das der Spass dabei auf der Strecke bleibt
-Raidversorgung aus der Gildenbank: Wir versuchen unseren Membern alles für das Raiden nötige aus der Bank zu finanzieren; dazu gehören Bufffood, Flask & Pots dafür sind wir auf Spendenmats angewiesen, nach Aktueller Notstand kann jederzeit gefragt werden.

Monentan gesucht werden:

Tanks: Closed
Hybrit DD/Tank: gesucht
Heiler: Closed
Hybrit DD/Heiler: Closed
Rang-DD´s: High (Priester/Jäger/Schami Closed)
Meele-DD´s: Low (Pala/Krieger Low)

 

Vorraussichtliche Raidzeiten:

Samstag 19:30- 24 Uhr (fix)
Montag 18- 20 Uhr
(Können in der Anfangszeit auch von der Länge variieren)

Kontakt unter: Mel#2228; Draco#2508 oder auf www.tears-of-time.de.vu

(Stand 10.01.2015)


----------



## Yasmela (10. November 2014)

/push


----------



## Yasmela (17. November 2014)

/push


----------



## Yasmela (22. Dezember 2014)

/push


----------



## Yasmela (29. Dezember 2014)

/push


----------

